# bucket seat swap



## junk-hrdbdy (Dec 10, 2010)

what's the best option on seating in a 97 as far as comfort and ease of fitting? what bolts right in? Just looking for opinions and examples.


----------



## zack. (Nov 19, 2009)

Pathy or King Cab


----------



## alinaamack (Nov 6, 2012)

*reply*

Hello friends
Welcome to this forum site
Here you can find a lot of things
The forum are the way
where you can share your views and ideas
now I can tell you about the news website
please visit

dainik bhasker


----------



## junk-hrdbdy (Dec 10, 2010)

Thanks, I've got pathfinder seats in it now i think. The driver seat is warped from the rather hefty previous owner and it agitates my back so i'm looking to replace them. I'm wondering if seats from any other makes and models fit as well. i found a nice set of civic seats for a good price and thought id ask to see if anyone knows if they match before i go through the trouble of going to measure.


----------



## zack. (Nov 19, 2009)

I've heard of other people swapping the rails to make other ones fit but i dont remember what ones.


----------

